

Dear Apple: How Will You Handle Death-By-Push-Notification? - transburgh
http://www.theiphoneblog.com/2009/03/25/dear-apple-handle-deathbypushnotification/

======
smoody
I'm not worried about friends trying to reach me. I'm worried about all the
other apps that will use any excuse to contact me obtrusively -- "Hey, it's
been 17 hours since you've played 'SteamMirror.' What gives? Don't you like it
anymore?"

